# Ciao a tutti... Mi presento e vi rompo le scatole...

## Rugge

Ciao a tutti.....

Mi chiamo Andrea, ho 15 anni e devo dire che il mondo di linux mi attira davvero molto (io uso windowsXp ma lo uso solo x fare "i giochini" perchè è l'unica cosa per cui lo ritengo adatto).

Ho due dischi fissi a casseto uno con installata la mandrake 9.1 bamboo e uno con WinXpPro.....

Purtroppo sono "costretto" a utilizzare windows per sfruttare l'adsl altrimenti l'avrei già cestinato (a proposito ho un modem zyxel 630-11 qualcuno sa come farlo funzionare)!!!!

La mandrake la ho provata e devo dire che mi attira partire dal "difficile" perchè Mandrake mi spinge troppo alla click-dipendenza ovvero clicchi senza sapere cosa fare ma se ti ritrovi senza schermata grafica sei freagto!

Quindi vorrei cancellare la mia mdk e installare gentoo 1.4 (sto già scaricando il LiveCD  :Very Happy:   Ma purtroppo sono costretto a farlo da win   :Crying or Very sad:  )

Bhe... se proverò la Gentoo credo che sarò spesso qui a rompervi le scatole... contenti?

Ciao a tutti...

----------

## Samos87

Beh che dire... Benvenuto...   :Wink: 

Tieni in una partizioncina Mandrake, però... caso mai qualcosa andasse storto hai una partizione Linux da cui riparare i danni  :Wink:  (io l'ultima installazione di Gentoo l'ho fatta proprio da Mandrake in chroot  :Very Happy:  )

P.S. pure io mi chiamo Andrea   :Laughing: 

----------

## teknux

beh intanto benvenuto (uh? sono il primo a farlo?!)  :Wink: 

per lo zyxel devi farti una ricerca prima sulla funzione di ricerca del forum e poi su google prima di chiederlo qui. se non trovi niente, o non c'è supporto, oppure non hai cercato bene. risposta ovvia ma è così  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## shev

Prima di tutto benvenuto tra noi  :Wink: 

Per il modem giustamente dovresti cercare da solo come suggeriva Teknux, è la cosa più didattica e utile (per te). Cmq visto che sei nuovo ti faccio lo sconto  :Laughing: 

Da un'occhiata qui, lo zyxel 630 è supportato, la tua revisione non so se esplicitamente, cmq prova lo stesso. Buon divertimento!

----------

## demone

Ti do anche io il benvenuto e ti dico che le scatole gia gliele rompo io!!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## augustus

Benvenuto!   :Wink: 

----------

## Rugge

 *Samos87 wrote:*   

> Beh che dire... Benvenuto...  
> 
> Tieni in una partizioncina Mandrake, però... caso mai qualcosa andasse storto hai una partizione Linux da cui riparare i danni  (io l'ultima installazione di Gentoo l'ho fatta proprio da Mandrake in chroot  )
> 
> P.S. pure io mi chiamo Andrea  

 

Ovvero? Puoi spiegarti meglio?

Come faccio a fare una cosa de genere? Se qualcosa andasse storto la mia soluzione è riprovare a installare gentoo!  :Very Happy:   (tanto su mdk nn ho dati!)  :Laughing: 

Comunque x vostra informazione non è la prima volta che chiedo info sul zyxel 630- 11 ... per il 630-41  ci sono i drivers (gli eciadsl) ma che sf.... nn supportano il 630-11.....

Ovviamente di ricerche per i drivers di questo modem ne ho fatte a centinai su intenet..... ma hanno prodotto  pochi o nulli risultati... era solo x  sapere se qualcuno avesse avuto + fortuna di me......

I server di gentoo (ibiblio) sono una bomba! Sono già al 18%  :Very Happy: 

Comunque... io a linux sono prticamnete a 0.... seguendo il manuale (http://www.gentoo.it/pdfdoc/gentoo-x86-1.4-install.pdf) secondo voi con tanta buona volontà sarò in grado di installare gentoo o per il momento mi conviene fare qualche prova sulla mdk?[/b]

----------

## Sparker

Ehm, non per rovinarti la festa, ma come pensi di scaricare i sorgenti? Se usi   solo il livecd, non hai praticamente nulla, si collega ad internet per scaricare i sorgenti necessari.

Ma se non riesci a far andare la connessione...

Piuttosto, scaricati una delle versioni pre-compilate.

P.S. Comunque Benvenuto!  :Smile: 

----------

## Rugge

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Ehm, non per rovinarti la festa, ma come pensi di scaricare i sorgenti? Se usi   solo il livecd, non hai praticamente nulla, si collega ad internet per scaricare i sorgenti necessari.
> 
> Ma se non riesci a far andare la connessione...
> 
> Piuttosto, scaricati una delle versioni pre-compilate.
> ...

 

Puoi anche darmi il link delle versioni ore-compilate per i686?

Comunque prima di scaricare ho letto su gentoo.com/it (non mi ricordo quale dei 2!) che il live cd viene usato sia come live cd tipo quello di suse sia come cd per l'installazione....

Bha... correggetemi se sbaglio (direi che sia piuttosto probabile....sono davvero stanco...)

P.s Trovato dove lo ho letto qui!:

http://www.gentoo.it/pdfdoc/gentoo-x86-1.4-install.pdf spero di non aver fraintreso...  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## augustus

qui trovi i 2 cd che cerchi:

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/releases/x86/1.4/livecd/i686/

----------

## Sparker

Dovrebbero esse questi

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/releases/x86/1.4/livecd/

oppure puoi usare gli stages

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/releases/x86/1.4/stages/

che ti creano un sistema già funzionante, ma che è solo una base.

Hai ragione ma dipende anche da che live-cd stai scaricando.

Quello basic contiene solo lo stage1 e il resto viene scaricato

Lo puoi utilizzare comunque scaricando i pacchetti già fatti dello stage 2 e 3 che ti ho linkato sopra.

Oppure puoi usare i live-cd completi.

Però ti consiglio di risolvere il problema con la ADSL, senza internet perdi metà della potenza di Gentoo!

non so dirti se funziona, ma questo è il primo link che è saltato fuori con google:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/zyxel630-11

(Il modem è tuo? se è della telecom, al limite puoi chiedere di passare al pppoe e fartelo sostituire con un modello ethernet.)

----------

## shev

Leggiti prima di installare gentoo la guida che trovi qui, ti chiarirà diversi dubbi. In sintesi se scarichi i due CD della GRP (Gentoo Reference Platform) dovresti poter fare un'installazione senza rete. Certo che poi una connessiona attiva dovresti fare in modo di averla, gentoo senza rete è limitarne di un buon 40% le potenzialità... però una volta che avrai la gentoo installata e attiva far funzionare il modem è questione di voglia e tempo  :Wink: 

----------

## Ginko

 *Rugge wrote:*   

> Mi chiamo Andrea, ho 15 anni e devo dire che il mondo di linux mi attira davvero molto

 

Come trasformare una giornata grigia in una splendida giornata di sole  :Smile: 

Benvenuto e grazie (non chiedermi perche')

--Gianluca

----------

## bsolar

Bravi ragazzi, molto bene...  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

 *Ginko wrote:*   

>  *Rugge wrote:*   Mi chiamo Andrea, ho 15 anni e devo dire che il mondo di linux mi attira davvero molto 
> 
> Come trasformare una giornata grigia in una splendida giornata di sole 

 

 :Shocked: 

 *Quote:*   

> Benvenuto e grazie (non chiedermi perche')

 

Perche'?

/me come i bambini

----------

## neon

BENVENUTO!!!

per il modem: in una breve ricerca ho trovato questo Link se non hai ancora provato dacci un occhio.

Ti consiglio di provarli sulla mdk e nel momento in cui hai un modem funzionante passare a gentoo, altimenti e' un'agonia  :Sad: 

i drivers sono ancora pre-alpha, ma tienili cmq d'occhio  :Wink: 

----------

## teknux

 *Rugge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque x vostra informazione non è la prima volta che chiedo info sul zyxel 630- 11 ... per il 630-41  ci sono i drivers (gli eciadsl) ma che sf.... nn supportano il 630-11.....
> 
> 

 

premetto che non sono pratico di smadonnamenti con questo tipo di modem (è usb giusto?). tuttavia ti consiglio di azzardare a usare i driver che portano  la sigla differente. tanto a scoppiare non scoppia niente. un mio amico riuscì a fare andare il suo modem usb con un driver per un modello e marca differenti. ovviamente perchè avevano lo stesso chip... provare non ti costa nulla, se non sbaglio il tuo modem dovrebbe usare i chip globespan, sbaglio?

saluti,

tek

----------

## Rugge

 *teknux wrote:*   

>  *Rugge wrote:*   
> 
> Comunque x vostra informazione non è la prima volta che chiedo info sul zyxel 630- 11 ... per il 630-41  ci sono i drivers (gli eciadsl) ma che sf.... nn supportano il 630-11.....
> 
>  
> ...

 

Già provato tempo fa.... non funzionavano...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cerri

Ma con mandrake ti funziona?

Chi e' il tuo fornitore di connettivita'?

----------

## Rugge

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Ma con mandrake ti funziona?
> 
> Chi e' il tuo fornitore di connettivita'?

 

Io mi riferivo ai drivers NON fatti per il mio modem....

Comunque io ho l'adsl di tiscali.....

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oggi ho provato a usare i drivers di questo sito:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/zyxel630-11

basandomi su questo documento:

http://keihanna.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/zyxel630-11/install_notes-en

Solo che richiede i seguenti pacchetti (Ho segnato con una x di fianco quelli che non ho trovato....)

libusb0.1_4-devel-0.1.6a-2mdk.rpm                                                      --->cd3 mandrake9.1

  X     libusb0.1_4-0.1.6a-2mdk.rpm                                                            --->cd3 mandrake9.1

  X libpcap0-0.7.2-2mdk.i586.rpm                                                           --->cd3 mandrake9.1

liblinux-atm1-2.4.1-2mdk.i586.rpm                                                      --->cd3 mandrake9.1

Bha.... io ho guardato bene nel 3 cd... sono quasi sicuro che non ci siano..... qualcuno mi sa dire dove trovarli?

Comunque ho continuato i passi dellìinstallazione senza di loro....

A un certo punto il file sopracitato dice:

 *Quote:*   

>  >in su mode type in coorect order at speedtouch dir :
> 
> a) for zx630-11 only :
> 
> modprobe -r speedtch.o
> ...

 

però non ci sono riucito... vi riporto qui direttamente dall'emulatore di console:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cd '/root/speedtouch-1.7'
> 
> [root@localhost root]# cd '/root/speedtouch-1.7'
> ...

 

Sapete dami qualche consiglio?

----------

## cerri

Installa gli (ARGH) rpm che mancano.

Ma non stavi cercando di far funzionare Gentoo???  :Very Happy: 

CMQ: dai un'occhiata qui http://rpms.mandrakeclub.com/rpms/

----------

## Rugge

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Installa gli (ARGH) rpm che mancano.
> 
> Ma non stavi cercando di far funzionare Gentoo??? 
> 
> CMQ: dai un'occhiata qui http://rpms.mandrakeclub.com/rpms/

 

Stavo scaricando GENTOO... (che è un po' diverso  :Smile:   ) Comunque ho deciso di seguire questo consiglio di neon_it :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> per il modem: in una breve ricerca ho trovato questo Link se non hai ancora provato dacci un occhio.
> 
> Ti consiglio di provarli sulla mdk e nel momento in cui hai un modem funzionante passare a gentoo, altimenti e' un'agonia
> ...

 

Perchè ho pensato che tentare di usare linux senza intenet potrebbe rivelarsi ostico, molto ostico...

----------

## max4ever

`E riuscito qualcuno a farlo funzionare con i driver per zyxel 630-11 dalla pagina di sourceforge o in qualche altro modo ? ho bisongo di aiuto per farlo FUNZIONARE!!! gi`a 2 giorni mi sono rotto il ca*** con questo modem sotto gentoo, e niente  :Evil or Very Mad:  HELP!!! PLS!!!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Benvenuto e grazie (non chiedermi perche') 
> 
> Perche'?
> 
> /me come i bambini

 

eccolo la': mesi senza una voce, e poi subito a farsi riconoscere  :Wink: 

P.S.: Benvenuto, Rugge !

Coda

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> eccolo la': mesi senza una voce, e poi subito a farsi riconoscere 
> 
> P.S.: Benvenuto, Rugge !

 

Psssss, coda, guarda la data, è un topic di quasi un anno fa  :Wink: 

Per passare alla richiesta di chi ha ripescato il topic, io ho usato per mesi e con soddisfazione uno zyxel 630, che problemi hai in particolare? Io usavo i driver eciadsl, però forse era anche una revisione diversa del modem. Hai già provato con gli eciadsl?

----------

## JacoMozzi

Anch'io usavo il 630-41 ed usa il chip supportato dagli eciadsl, mentre il 630-11 usa tutt'altro chip  :Sad: 

Bisognerebbe riuscire a capire se qualcuno c'é riuscito a farlo funzionare con quel driver del progetto su sourceforge   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Psssss, coda, guarda la data, è un topic di quasi un anno fa 

 

oh cazzarola, é vero !  Ieri stavo leggendo da un altro pc, e le date erano tutte sballate, quindi non ci avevo fatto caso  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

